# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ,,,,,,الحب ,.,,,,,,والخيانة ,,,,,,

## AMR@RAMZI

عندما تحب المرأة لا تفكر في الخيانة   و عندما يخون الرجل لا يفكر في الحب ! !        لدي قناعة تامة     بان ليس كل الذين يخونون . . . لا يحبون    و لا كل الذين يحبون . . لا يخونون    فالبعض يخون برغم الحب   و البعض يحب برغم الخيانة       إذا كان الانتقام   مفتاح الخيانة عند المرأة    فالرغبة   مفتاح الخيانة عند الرجل        ترى ؟ ؟   ما طعم الخيانة    و ما رائحتها ؟ ؟ ؟   للخيانة طعم لا يتذوقه إلا الخائنون    و للخيانة رائحة لا يشمها إلا المخلصون    /      عندما تخون إنسان خانك..!    فأنت إنسان خائن ..!!  و عندما تخون إنسان أخلص لك ...!!!فأنت إنسان قاتل..!

----------

